# Remote Start Question?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't have an LTZ with remote start, only a 1LT. I don't have heated seats but wonder if this works like the rear defroster does, they only come on automatically if the outside temperature is below a certain point(might be 32F, never paid attention). 

On my 1LT with remote start it does not have push button start, once I'm in the car I have to insert the key and turn key forward to drive. Pressing your start button does the same thing, it take your car out of remote start mode and forces the car to check if the key is in range. This way someone could not jump into your remote started car and drive off.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Heated seats in Sanford, Florida? My fellow Americans, we've been pussified


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't have remote start or heated seats so I can speak directly on this, but a couple thoughts...

Are they on a short time-out to prevent unattended over heating?
Maybe they only work if the ambient temperature is below a certain point?
Maybe they only come on if you manually leave your other HVAC controls on full heat?

Side note, you live in FL, why do you need heated seats? Come visit me in MN some time lol.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

They do work i have the same setup on my 12 LTZ, i noticed they usually only work when the temps drop below 32 f. Next time you remote start it, and when you get inside the car and you start the ignition you will see the seat warmer leds flash really quick, that means they were on, its just that it takes a awhile for them to warm up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Erastimus said:


> Heated seats in Sanford, Florida? My fellow Americans, we've been pussified


Lol I actually had this question last week when I was visiting my sister and brother in law in Nebraska (they live on the Offutt air force base). But here in Sanford it's still in the 50's until 8ish every morning! Lol


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

mrbean8686 said:


> They do work i have the same setup on my 12 LTZ, i noticed they usually only work when the temps drop below 32 f. Next time you remote start it, and when you get inside the car and you start the ignition you will see the seat warmer leds flash really quick, that means they were on, its just that it takes a awhile for them to warm up.


I'll have to check this tomorrow, got work at 5am again. 
I don't normally have any use for the seat warmers outside of maybe one month of winter--- hate on it  lol


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

They are on when it's below 32. But GM has programmed them to only come on LOW so it only heats them up a little.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Austin9991 said:


> In the cars config. menu there is an option to have the heated seats turn on when you remote start the car. I have turned this on yet whenever I remote start the cruze, I get in and the heated seats are off. what the heck? lol
> 
> It's a 2012 LTZ if that means anything. Also does everybody else haveto press the brake pedal and hit the push button to actually start the engine,AFTER you remote start it?


Hello Austin 9991,

After looking into this for you in your owner's manual, heated seat indicator lights on the control do not turn on during a remote start. They will not turn on during a remote start unless the heated seat feature is enabled in the vehicle personalization menu. This is on page 5-34 under Vehicle Personalization if you want to get more info. I hope this helps!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

Erastimus said:


> Heated seats in Sanford, Florida? My fellow Americans, we've been pussified


Miami, Florida, here.

...and, I have heated seats.

Mmmmmm.

...enough said


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Patsy, is there a temperature threshold that must be hit (ie. Less than 32 degrees) before the heated seats will activate during a remote start? I already have them turned on in the personalization menu.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

MiamiMichael said:


> Miami, Florida, here.
> 
> ...and, I have heated seats.
> 
> ...



The northerners are just jealous


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

They will come on but don't expect toasty seats, since it takes a body pressing down on the pad for the heat to come through the seat material. But it gets you started in the right direction on a cold day.


----------

